# Faded Dye Sublimation Transfers



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am a newbie in the industry operating from Scotland.

I have a slight problem here with me, when i press my trasnfers onto my t-shirts they are coming out faded.

I am using dye sublimation paper, dye sublimation ink, and an espon s22 (dura bright) with an CIS System. I press the garments at 200 degrees celcius and for 10 seconds.

I really want to get it right but now i am getting frustrated as i keep wasting my ink and t-shirts.

Please help as i have already, orders waiting to be fulfilled.

This might have been address somewhere on the forum but i looked around and didn't see any posts.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

What is the fabric content of the shirts you are using?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Michael and welcome to the forums!


If your shirts are poly/cotton blend - they will look faded.The more cotton % in the blend - the more washed out look you will get.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

10 seconds sounds quite short!


----------



## mamasitas (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, it could be because:
1. You are using a non polyester t-shirt.
2. You sublimate textils at 190º C for 45 seg.
3. You are not using the right side of the sublim paper.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

PositiveDave said:


> 10 seconds sounds quite short!


How could I've missed that?

Pressing time usually around 45-60 sec


----------



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

I have tried both sides of the paper, i will change and try again.

I am using 100% white polo shirts, i practising with this fabric as i have noticed that most of my prospective clients coming into the shop are bringing the same fabric.

I will also try to sublimate at 190º C for 45 seconds.

@ Tania, so generally the more synthentic the material i.e polyester, the more vibrant colours i will get?

Thank you all for your time and help!


----------



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

i also had forgot to mention that the first time i pressed the image was printed through to the back as well... That time i had pressed for 20 seconds at 250 degrees.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Use some butcher paper inside the shirt to protect the dye from going through the back, if necessary.

Yes, you need polyester. 100% for the brightest color.

You did not say what material the 100% white polos are  I am guessing not poly and that and your press time are your issue.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dye sublimation doesn't work on cotton (or any other natural fabrics for this matter).

If the fabric you are printing on is a blend of synthetic and natural fibres - dye sublimation inks will only work on synthetic fibres and will not work on natural at all.
If you have, for example, 50/50% poly-cotton blend - only 50% of your image will transfer onto the garment.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What sublimation inks are you using? What paper are you using? How does the image look coming out of the printer? When you press are you getting more yellow than the other colors?


----------



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

@ estkar, i have managed to successfully do the transfer @ 190º C for 45 seconds, but the only problem is that i have a yellowish color where the press was covering.

i am using a 100% cotton shirt, which has been washed a couple of times before, could that be the reason why i am getting the yellowish color? How do i get rid of it?

i forgot to mirror my image when i printed it but i have attached a picture of the transfer so that you can see what i am trying to say.










http://www.mediafire.com/?up29qb86js2wx5u 

I like the colours, they are not bad after all.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

You cannot use dye sublimation on cotton. The dye will not bond with natural fabrics. It will not look right or wear right or wash right.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

AND it appears you need to reverse print your transfer.


----------



## mamasitas (Sep 28, 2011)

The sublimation only works on Polyester (better 100%), if you want to do it in cotton you have to apply first a sublicotton paper that leaves a thin coat of Polyester on the shirt, then you can transfer the image with the sublimation print. That's why you're not getting the rigth print results, it is because of the material you're printing on...


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

It appears that sublicotton is no longer available in North America. Are you using it? Does it work well for you?

-James


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

60 seconds


----------



## scotiaprinting (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your help.

I have been having a hard time trying to find some affordable 100% polyester tshirt and polo shirts. Can someone point me in the right direction? With affordable i mean around £5 a piece.

Thannks


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Xpres 2010 - SUBLIMATION PRINTING - HEAT PRESSES - GARMENT DECORATION - EMBROIDERY - PERSONALISATION - DIGITAL TRANSFER SYSTEMS


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

If the sport style of T-Shirt is acceptable have a look at the following sites

Ralawise.com (Just Cool by AWD) t-shirts and Polos

Elms and Elms JHK Performance t-shirt

United Brands of Scandinavia - do polyester T's and Polos

The Co-operative Clothing - Polyester Polos

Other sublimation suppliers:

The Transfer Press

BMS 

Sharon


----------

